# Congo Tetras: What do I need to know...



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

We went to our LFS today to buy plants. While we were there, I decided to pick the shop owner's brain about what kind of fish I could add to the 40B that wouldn't put up with the bully behavior of my Bleeding Hearts, but not be aggressive if there was no reason to be so. Long story short, we started talking about Congo tetras. 

I think they're gorgeous, but know nothing about them except for what I've read. They like soft water, to be kept in schools, prefer open space to swim, good for planted tanks and then I read that they can be shy or skittish. If I ( or anybody for that matter) goes anywhere near the tank as it is, all the fish disappear into the plants. They poke their heads out occasionally to see if the offending human (s) has disappeared or at least moved to the other side of the room before they will come out. 

If I buy these fish, am I going to end up with a tank of more fish that hide just because there is a person in the room? Perhaps smaller rainbows would be a better match? 

Just as a FYI: This tank is in my office. It is literally about 8 feet from where I'm sitting. For the most part, I'm the only person in this room. The dog sleeps beside my chair, but she's a Jack Russell and doesn't care about the fish. My son comes in here to dump stuff on my desk and occasionally hubby comes in here to chat, watch a video or look for coffee on Amazon. In other words, the tank is sheltered from any of the day to day foot traffic and daily routines.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

They aren't really skittish, never saw them hiding in my tank, but they're absolutely too big for 40B. In my 120 cm long tank they looked a little bit cramped, 40B is 90 cm long. Waaay to small. When you buy them they look just a little bit bigger than any other tetra, but they grow BIG. I would call them monster tetras ;-) Probably small rainbows would be a better choice.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Great fish! Had a fairly large school in my 72G for many, many years. I didn't find them skittish either. Had them with Harleys, Gold Tetras, Amanos.


----------



## redstar7t (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a school in my 55 gallon and they don't hide at all after a few weeks. They realize you = food and come to the top of the tank when they see you. I agree with nel though that a four foot tank should be a minimum for them, they love to swim around at full speed and are large for a tetra.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Stunning tank Houseofcards!! I agree with everything said. I had a group of 7 in a planted 75 and that is the minimum size tank I would put them in... they are STUNNING.. but they can bully one another so a large group is best added all at once.. or in short order... and they nibble on plants quite a bit... I lost mine during a move... one day I will have Congo's (I know they like softer water) with Rainbows in a 300 gallon.. I really would do any of the larger rainbows in a 40 though... Maybe threadfins and Praecox... they are verynactove swimmers.. unless you plan to move to a larger tank as they grow... remember Rainbows take a while to really color up... Congos... not so long


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I absolutely loved my school on congos. I have to agree that a 40B seems too small for them. They are incredibly active - and their sparring takes a lot of room.


I actually sold mine back to the LFS - because the sparring seemed to never end. I had a large group of 10 in my 120g.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Veritas said:


> I absolutely loved my school on congos. I have to agree that a 40B seems too small for them. They are incredibly active - and their sparring takes a lot of room.
> 
> 
> I actually sold mine back to the LFS - because the sparring seemed to never end. I had a large group of 10 in my 120g.


Yeah, they can be pretty aggressive. Mine were eating so quickly, that I had to get food too big for their mouths so ropefish and blue gularis could eat too... Actually now that they're gone (poor little fish lost to CO2) ropes became more open and are EVERYWHERE, even eating from the water surface!


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

They were eating new Anubias leaves as they came in. Perhaps if I had fed them more greens...


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for all the thoughts and input.

I will pass on the Congos and continue to think about other options. I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks @The Dude1

I think your better off, as mentioned I think your tank is probably a little small for such an active Fish especially for a nice school. Although peaceful I did see the tail of a few Harleys hanging out of their mouths at times. When feed they get in almost a frenzied mode and probably just grabbed the rasbora. 

If it fits you'll lose the fish.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I've never noticed them bothering my plants. I have 15 - I think (would have to count) in my 75. I picked them because I have angels. I've never actually seen the high speed swimming. Seen a lot of spawning though (angels are like, oooh; caviar!) Oddly enough, I don't have soft water. Doesn't seem to bother them.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

TINNGG said:


> I've never noticed them bothering my plants. I have 15 - I think (would have to count) in my 75. I picked them because I have angels. I've never actually seen the high speed swimming. Seen a lot of spawning though (angels are like, oooh; caviar!) Oddly enough, I don't have soft water. Doesn't seem to bother them.


15 in a 75? How big are they? The dominant one or 2 get massive... they are gorgeous though


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I had 4 really large Bleeding Hearts in my 55 ( avatar piccy ) that got along fine with a mixed group of other smaller tetras. 6 Red Phantoms, 5 Flame Tetras, and a few Lemon and Emperor Tetras.

They were somewhat boisterous among themselves, but they didn't bother the other, smaller fish at all. The Red Phantoms were spawning a bit in that tank and 4 Red Phantom youngsters managed to make it to adulthood, if that illustrates how co-existent all the fish were in that tank.

I think that like a lot of Hyphessobrycon Tetras, they like having a fair number to school with, and dilute the normal squabbling and pecking order activity. That tank was pretty heavily stocked with plants.


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

The Dude1 said:


> 15 in a 75? How big are they? The dominant one or 2 get massive... they are gorgeous though


Three of the four males are right at 3". The fourth is slightly smaller. Female size is all over the place, but then their sizes were all over the place when I added them last fall.

They're the only tetra I'd consider having by themselves. Most tetras are kinda boring to me. Guess it's the whole cichlid thing - I'm used to fish with personalities.


----------



## Omar EAZi (Aug 5, 2015)

Congo tetras are like my favorite looking fish!! if I could just figure out how to breed them though lol!!


----------



## barb1221 (Jun 16, 2017)

*My congo Tetras*

29 gal set up 4-5 months planted, 3 Congo's sparring and eating well. They used to run the tank until I added 2 more rummy nose to make a school of 6. Now the rummy nose are picking the fins of the Congo's. If anyone has some ideas on how to stop this, let me know. The 3 Congo's are immature fish just starting to get color and longer fins. They eat everything, xtreme, frozen blood worms & shrimp, pellets, sometimes hide behind plants, they are beautiful!!:x
Should I take the rummy nose out or add to the 3 congo's?


----------

